# NSFW an explicit scene for college newspaper!



## Brinr

This week my university's newspaper is dedicating the paper to sex and sexual awareness. I got asked to set up this scene to show a porn shoot. The idea is to communicate that we were shooting a porno. Let me know what you guys think!




2_12_12  UNR Porn 001 water by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler

I think the picture itself is very well done.  Good composition and the focus on the cameraman makes the point I think you are trying to make and reduces any prurient impact.

Photojournalists often change their images in BW because color in the original redirects the viewers' eyes.

In the original the bright umbrella (?), the cameraman's bright hand and the blue hat all keep the eye from settling in the scene.
You can damp down the brightness of the things that pull the eye and even convert to BW to make the scene easier to get across and even to give a different impression.


----------



## Derrel

Looks like somebody's shooting a porno!!!


----------



## gsgary

This is one where i would rather be infront of the camera


----------



## tirediron

gsgary said:


> This is one where i would rather be infront of the camera


But the rest of the TPF community is eternally grateful that you are not!


----------



## The_Traveler

How good do you look in a thong?


----------



## Brinr

You guys are awesome, thanks for the comments! Cheers!


----------



## molested_cow

I think the aperture can be wider for a shorter depth of field...... BUT IT'S FOCUSED ON THE WRONG SUBJECT DAMNIT!!!!!


----------



## paigew

I agree that the blk and wht is the best version! And yep, looks like someone is shooting a porno


----------



## Dominantly

Yeah, no mistaking the story behind this photo.


----------

